# Doom: Erste Bilder und Storybeschreibung der Neuverfilmung



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Doom: Erste Bilder und Storybeschreibung der Neuverfilmung*

						Zum Film Doom: Annihilation wurden nun erste Bilder und eine Zusammenfassung der Story veröffentlicht. Der Film ist ein Reboot des Streifens aus dem Jahr 2005 und möchte eine Geschichte erzählen, die sich etwas näher an der Spielevorlage orientiert.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Doom: Erste Bilder und Storybeschreibung der Neuverfilmung*


----------



## BenGun_ (11. März 2019)

Ich persönlich fand die letzte Verfilmung ganz spassig.
Mal sehen wie die neue wird.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

Also den bisherigen Doom Film fand ich eher mäßig. Der hat sich auch mehr an Doom 3 orientiert.
Ich würde mir einen Film wünschen mit großen Monsterhorden und größere Räume/Hallen und nicht nur verwinkelte Gänge mit dunklen Ecken.
Auf die Ego-Cam kann ich auch verzichten.


----------



## Kaimanic (11. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also den bisherigen Doom Film fand ich eher mäßig. Der hat sich auch mehr an Doom 3 orientiert.
> Ich würde mir einen Film wünschen mit großen Monsterhorden und größere Räume/Hallen und nicht nur verwinkelte Gänge mit dunklen Ecken.
> Auf die Ego-Cam kann ich auch verzichten.


Bei einem Film, der noch nicht einmal in die Kinos kommt, kannst du das Budget für Monsterhorden wohl vergessen. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der sogar noch schlechter wird als der mit dem Felsen.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

Kaimanic schrieb:


> Bei einem Film, der noch nicht einmal in die Kinos kommt, kannst du das Budget für Monsterhorden wohl vergessen.


Oh ok. Dann muß ich das überlesen haben.



> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der sogar noch schlechter wird als der mit dem Felsen.


Wenn der nicht mal ins Kino kommt habe ich da auch kein gutes Gefühl bei.


----------



## Zwiebo (11. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Also den bisherigen Doom Film fand ich eher mäßig. Der hat sich auch mehr an Doom 3 orientiert.
> Ich würde mir einen Film wünschen mit großen Monsterhorden und größere Räume/Hallen und nicht nur verwinkelte Gänge mit dunklen Ecken.
> Auf die Ego-Cam kann ich auch verzichten.



Die Ego Cam war das einzige, was ich wirklich hart gefeiert habe im Kino^^


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

Zwiebo schrieb:


> Die Ego Cam war das einzige, was ich wirklich hart gefeiert habe im Kino^^


Die sehe ich schon in den Spielen, da muß ich die nicht auch noch im Film sehen.


----------



## xNeo92x (11. März 2019)

Sieht aus als hätte das Budget nur für recycelte Star Wars Wandlichter gereicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryzen (11. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die sehe ich schon in den Spielen, da muß ich die nicht auch noch im Film sehen.


  Im RL sieht man Menschen, ergo du guckst keine Filme mit Menschen, was ne Logik


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2019)

cryzen schrieb:


> Im RL sieht man Menschen, ergo du guckst keine Filme mit Menschen, was ne Logik


RL ist RL
Spiele sind Spiele
und Filme sind Filme



Edit: Und in Filmen sehe ich ja auch Menschen. Nur oft aus einer anderen Perspektive.


----------



## facehugger (11. März 2019)

Zwiebo schrieb:


> Die Ego Cam war das einzige, was ich wirklich hart gefeiert habe im Kino^^


Stimmt. Wir sind damals aus dem Kino raus und das einzige was uns an dem Film wirklich begeistert hat, was haften blieb... war die Ego-Szene

Gruß


----------



## XXTREME (11. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf die Ego-Cam kann ich auch verzichten.



Tzzzz….das war die beste Szene am ganzen Film


----------



## Hornissentreiber (11. März 2019)

Die Story lehnt sich an die der Spiele an? Aha. Da die Story der Spiele mühelos auf einen Bierdeckel passt, wenn man den Biedeckel vorher auf 1/8 seiner Größe faltet, kann der Film ja nicht lange dauern. Statt auf DVD und Bluray könnte man ihn dann auch auf Floppy Disk verkaufen.  

Hier könnt ihr schon einmal das Drehbuch des gesamten Streifens lesen: 

Ein Trupp Soldaten untersucht streng geheimes Labor, das urplötzlich jegliche Kommunikation eingestellt hat. Kerniger Soldat steht Wache. "Unheimliches Geräusch" Kerniger Soldat: "Was war das?" Unheimliches Geräusch verstummt. Kerniger Soldat: "War bestimmt nichts." Schaut nicht ein einziges Mal hinter sich, sondern stiert stur geradeaus. (Zombiwissenschaftler nähert sich langsam schlurfend, aber unaufhaltsam kernigem Soldaten.) Kerniger Soldat hört Stöhnen hinter sich, dreht sich um, sieht Zombi hinter sich: "Uah!" Ballert los. Ballerei ist nutzlos, wird gefressen. Lärm lockt weitere Soldaten und Zombis sowie andere Monster an, Situation eskaliert in blutigem Gemetzel (Schreien, Blubbern, Stöhnen, Kreischen), dem als einziger der noch kernigere Helden-Soldat entkommt, denn er hat Frau und Kinder Zuhause (Schnitt auf das Foto, das er sentimental stets bei sich trägt, Schnitt auf seinen entschlossenen Blick). Murmelt: "Ich verspreche euch, dass ich wieder nach Hause komme!" Greift entschlossen nach seinem Gewehr und der Kettensäge, die zufällig in dem Labor herumliegt und zieht los. Findet Videokonsole, spricht mit merkwürdigem Typen, der sich irgendwo versteckt. Bekommt Tipp, wie beide aus dem Komplex rauskommen. Muss dazu erst ins Zentrum des Komplexes und dort CGI-Superdämon töten. Ballert und sägt sich 90 Minuten lang durch echt gut animierte CGI-Monster, alle zehn Minuten gibt es eine Unterbrechung in dem Gemetzel, damit der merkwürdige Typ in dem Versteck Soldat helfen und einen Gag machen kann. Schließlich tötet Soldat trotz echt schwerer Verletzungen mit allerletzter Kraft Superdämon auf unglaublich blutige Art. Dann steht er trotz seiner schweren Verletzungen auf und schlendert lässig ins Freie, denn aus unerfindlichen Gründen öffnen sich plötzlich sämtliche Türen. Im Abspann darf dann der Teaser auf den nächsten Teil nicht fehlen. In dem werden die echt gut animierten Monster dann so richtig supergut animiert sein. 

Wahlweise besteht der einsame Soldat auch aus einem Trupp Soldaten, die das anfängliche Gemetzel überleben und einer nach dem anderen auf blutigste Art drauf gehen. Der Vorletzte rettet den letzten Soldaten (den mit den Kindern), indem er sich selbst opfert, obwohl die beiden sich nie leiden konnten.

Wer will dagegen wetten, dass ich richtig geraten habe?

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Gamer1970 (11. März 2019)

Au weia. Das kann ja nur übelster Schrott werden.


----------



## 4thVariety (11. März 2019)

Handlung Spiel:
Als sein Experiment außer Kontrolle gerät wiedererweckt Dr. S.Hayden die einzige Person (den Spieler) vor der die Hölle Schiss hat und ihm allen entgegen wirft. Widerstand ist zwecklos, ein Dämon nach dem anderen wird in Kleinteile zerstückelt.


Handlung Film:
Eine Gruppe von Marines vor der niemand in der Hölle Angst hat werden einer nach dem anderen in Kleinteile zerstückelt weil der Regisseur das Drehbuch von Aliens gut findet.


Das passt jeweils auf einen Bierdeckel, aber da sind trotzdem Welten dazwischen. Fail vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2019)

BenGun_ schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fand die letzte Verfilmung ganz spassig.
> Mal sehen wie die neue wird.


Das steht schon im Artikel



> Doom: Annihilation kommt nicht ins Kino, sondern wird direkt auf DVD beziehungsweise Blu-ray veröffentlicht.


Das ist meist ein Mermkal von hervorragender Qualität



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die sehe ich schon in den Spielen, da muß ich die nicht auch noch im Film sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deshalb habe ich bislang auch "Hardcore Henry" noch nicht angesehen


----------



## Diablokiller999 (12. März 2019)

Sorry aber das sieht doch aus wie eine Abschlussarbeit einer Filmhochschule....obwohl, das war SAW auch und das sieht um längen besser produziert aus.
Wieder ein Kapitel in der langen Liste der Game-Conversions wie es aussieht, vielleicht kauft Netflix es ja xD


----------



## thrustno1 (12. März 2019)

Das  wievielte Remake ist das nun ? sry aber fällt den Leuten echt nichts neues mehr ein ? Zig Remakes und Kopien im gaming sowie Film Bereich.

so langsam bin ich übersättigt.


----------



## thrustno1 (12. März 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Die Story lehnt sich an die der Spiele an? Aha. Da die Story der Spiele mühelos auf einen Bierdeckel passt, wenn man den Biedeckel vorher auf 1/8 seiner Größe faltet, kann der Film ja nicht lange dauern. Statt auf DVD und Bluray könnte man ihn dann auch auf Floppy Disk verkaufen.



gibt ja auch Leute die ein Battlefield Film für Nötig halten....


----------



## Pu244 (12. März 2019)

Der Film sieht einfach schlecht aus (den hätte man in jeder Industrieanlage, mit den Billgeffekten aus den 90ern machen können) und damit begeht er die ultimative Dommsünde.

Aus einer Skala von 1 bis 10 war die Hintergrundgeschichte von Doom seit jeher eine 1, also mußte es etwas anderes rausreißen. Das waren bei Doom seit jeher die Effekte und eine gute Inszenierung, das muß einfach sitzen. Ein guter Doomfilm müßte so aussehen, als wäre die Hölle wirklich über den Mars hereingebrochen, mit einem oder mehreren, klischeehaften Doommarines, man würde förmlich in die Welt gesogen werden, dann kann man einem jeden Mist verkaufen. Das hier sieht aber teilweise eher nach der Film AG einer Schule aus. Bei Domm 2016 hat man versucht weg von der ultimativen Graphik (die immer noch sehr gut ist), hin zu mehr Hintergrundgeschichte zu gehen.

Dass der Film nur auf DVD erscheint, war quasi das Todesurteil für den Film. von daher nur etwas für Freunde des Trashkinos, die kein Problem haben, dass Doom dafür geschändet wird.


----------



## Cobar (12. März 2019)

Nachdem ich mir nun den grandiosen Trailer angesehen habe, bin ich mir sicher, dass der Film ein riesiger Erfolg werden wird und bestelle ihn mir gleich sofort vor!
So viel Action, Horror und Splatter bekommt man sonst nie in einem einzigen kleinen Büroraum, bei dem man alle Wände mit beleuchteten Plastikplatten beklebt hat!
Das ist der absolute Wahnsinn und da kann selbst das MCU einpacken! Der erste Film wurde sogar noch übertroffen in seinem trashigen Look!
okay... hat noch irgendjemand ein paar Superlativen, die gehen mir gerade etwas aus, um den Trailer zu beschreiben...
Vergessen wir dieses Machwerk einfach ganz schnell und widmen uns irgendetwas anderem. Ist es bei euch auch schon wieder so bewölkt heute?


----------



## facehugger (12. März 2019)

> =Hornissentreiber;9774785


... Ich finds doll, holen wir den Uwe Boll

Gruß


----------



## Iffadrim (12. März 2019)

Ein absoluter Anwärter zum Primetimefilm auf...
Tele 5.

Ich kann Cobar leider nur beipflichten.

Dann sollen sie doch lieber nen CGI Film machen, der das vond er Hölle hält was das Spiel versprochen hat.

Wäre dann sogar umweltfreundlicher, da man danach nicht die ganzen Requisiten auf den Müll schmeißen muss.


----------



## Cobar (12. März 2019)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Ein absoluter Anwärter zum Primetimefilm auf...
> Tele 5.
> 
> Ich kann Cobar leider nur beipflichten.
> ...


Nichts gegen Tele5, ich mag die ollen Trashfilme da sehr 
Glaube aber, dass selbst die diesen Film nicht zeigen würden.


----------



## Nosi (12. März 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Muss dazu erst ins Zentrum des Komplexes und dort CGI-Superdämon töten. Ballert und sägt sich 90 Minuten lang durch echt gut animierte CGI-Monster, alle zehn Minuten gibt es eine Unterbrechung in dem Gemetzel, damit der merkwürdige Typ in dem Versteck Soldat helfen und einen Gag machen kann. Schließlich tötet Soldat trotz echt schwerer Verletzungen mit allerletzter Kraft Superdämon auf unglaublich blutige Art. Dann steht er trotz seiner schweren Verletzungen auf und schlendert lässig ins Freie, denn aus unerfindlichen Gründen öffnen sich plötzlich sämtliche Türen. Im Abspann darf dann der Teaser auf den nächsten Teil nicht fehlen. In dem werden die echt gut animierten Monster dann so richtig supergut animiert sein.
> 
> Wahlweise besteht der einsame Soldat auch aus einem Trupp Soldaten, die das anfängliche Gemetzel überleben und einer nach dem anderen auf blutigste Art drauf gehen. Der Vorletzte rettet den letzten Soldaten (den mit den Kindern), indem er sich selbst opfert, obwohl die beiden sich nie leiden konnten.
> 
> ...



Das hast du geschrieben bevor du den Trailer gesehen hast, oder?

Da waren deine Erwartungen wohl um einiges zu groß


----------



## Lexx (12. März 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das ist meist ein Mermkal von hervorragender Qualität


War "Iron Sky" jemals im Kino?


----------



## Cobar (12. März 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> War "Iron Sky" jemals im Kino?


Verschiedene Meinungen und so... Ich finde den Film zum Beispiel langweilig.
Ansonsten weise ich mal auf das Wort "meist" hin, das da genutzt wurde.


----------



## Mahoy (12. März 2019)

Also, ich fand die damalige Verfilmung sehr in Ordnung, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Vorlage nicht viel hergibt. Auch die Besetzung wusste zu gefallen. Vor allem aber hatte ich im Hinterkopf, dass es sehr, sehr viel schlimmer hätte kommen können.

Und nun, 14 Jahre später, wird der Beweis dafür angetreten: Das Ganze sieht aus wie eine SyFy-Eigenproduktion mit halbiertem Budget, besetzt mit den Mitgliedern des Filmclubs der örtlichen Highschool und gedreht in deren Klassenräumen; mit Requisiten, die nach zig Aufgüssen von "Starship Troopers" übrig geblieben sind und das Drehbuch stammt vom Pförtner obiger Highschool, der einen Cameo-Auftritt als Hell Knight hat. Und das sind nur die Details, die ich aus dem Trailer kenne.

Da schaue ich doch lieber noch mal mit Kumpeln die damalige Verfilmung im Doppel-Feature mit "Alone in the Dark" und wir sind danach zufriedener, obwohl wir anzunehmenderweise viel weniger Alkohol benötigen werden als für die erste Viertelstunde dieses Remakes. Oder nur für den Trailer, was das angeht. Prost!


----------



## Iffadrim (12. März 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> War "Iron Sky" jemals im Kino?



Der Film lief in über 20 Ländern im Kino, darunter auch Deutschland.
Und ab nächste Woche endlich der zweite Teil.

Bei dem Film gilt:
Entweder man liebt ihn, oder man hasst ihn.


----------



## Lexx (12. März 2019)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Der Film lief in über 20 Ländern im Kino, darunter auch Deutschland.
> Und ab nächste Woche endlich der zweite Teil.
> 
> Bei dem Film gilt:
> Entweder man liebt ihn, oder man hasst ihn.


Ah doch. Kino geh ich nicht mehr seit.. 15 Jahren....

Ich finde ihn witzig, hab ihn auf DVD und sehe ihn mir gerne hin und wieder mal an.


----------



## thrustno1 (12. März 2019)

Es gibt Fan Filme / Hobby Filme die Besser aussehen.....


----------



## empy (12. März 2019)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Ballert und sägt sich 90 Minuten lang durch echt gut animierte CGI-Monster, alle zehn Minuten gibt es eine Unterbrechung in dem Gemetzel, damit der merkwürdige Typ in dem Versteck Soldat helfen und einen Gag machen kann.



Nur ein toter Bug... äh... Imp, ist ein guter Imp!


----------



## 4thVariety (12. März 2019)

Lexx schrieb:


> War "Iron Sky" jemals im Kino?



Anständige Kinos machen sowas, und Werbung für den Nachfolger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (12. März 2019)

Nosi schrieb:


> Das hast du geschrieben bevor du den Trailer gesehen hast, oder?


Jupp, ich schaue mir grundsätzlich keine Trailer an.



Nosi schrieb:


> Da waren deine Erwartungen wohl um einiges zu groß



Es bereitet mir mit zunehmendem Alter immer größere Schwierigkeiten, mich auf die Komplexität derartiger Drehbücher herunter zu denken. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## azkar (12. März 2019)

Also mich erinnert der eher an ein Spinoff von Starship Troopers xD
Hab ich eigentlich ne rosa Brille auf oder sah die erste DOOM-Verfilmung rein optisch gesehen besser aus?


----------



## Gluksi (12. März 2019)

Doom!! und ne frau?? sorry die gander ******** geht mir aufn sack..  bitte die Soldaten im merjungman kostüm..  weiber = lara zena oder wie die immer geheißen hat. cat women wonder women..super Girl.. shira!!  ich liebe sie alle!!! aber doom??  da muss ein arni hin. sorry Mädels wir sind nicht in Asien wo Mädels 500kg gewichte heben.. die Geschlechter idiotie wird immer wilder bzw schizophren


----------



## Iffadrim (13. März 2019)

azkar schrieb:


> Also mich erinnert der eher an ein Spinoff von Starship Troopers xD
> Hab ich eigentlich ne rosa Brille auf oder sah die erste DOOM-Verfilmung rein optisch gesehen besser aus?



Er sah besser aus und war besser, auch wenn die Story etwas hanebüchen war.

Manche Dinge sollte man in Würde sterben/altern lassen.

Aber wenn man an die Mortal Kombat Filme mit Christopher Lambert zurückdenkt.....
Die Legacy waren kurz, aber wurden ihrem Namen gerecht.

und der Street Fighter Film erst....

...Jugendsünden


----------



## 4thVariety (13. März 2019)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> und der Street Fighter Film erst....



Double Dragon, never forget, never surrender


----------



## roxxnplotz (13. März 2019)

Kein Doomguy? Kein Interesse. 

Kamera, Licht und Besetzung sehen echt beschissen aus.

Wann versteht Hollywood endlich mal ihre Kunden? Vollidioten. Es muss mal ne Filmschmiede wie CD Projekt daherkommen und die Filmindustrie aufwecken.


----------



## Mahoy (13. März 2019)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Er sah besser aus und war besser, auch wenn die Story etwas hanebüchen war.



Die Story der Verfilmung war im Vergleich zur Story der Vorlage ja schon fast verkopftes Autorenkino. 



> Aber wenn man an die Mortal Kombat Filme mit Christopher Lambert zurückdenkt.....
> [...]
> und der Street Fighter Film erst...



Ich nenne die Klassiker der "Doof, aber lustig"-Kategorie. Die kann man sich in der richtigen Stimmung / Gesellschaft auch heute noch anschauen, denn so hohl sie auch waren und auf so wenig Gegenliebe der Hardcore-Fans sie auch stießen, sie waren zumindest unterhaltsam, technisch solide und nahmen sich selbst nie so ernst, dass man sich dafür hätte fremdschämen müssen.

Hier jedoch hat ja schon der Trailer Triple-Facepalm-Qualität.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

